

Metapost programming language: Examples - xtacy
http://tex.loria.fr/prod-graph/zoonekynd/metapost/metapost.html

======
patrickg
See also the metafun addition, which works well with ConTeXt, a TeX macro
package.

metafun:
[http://mirror.contextgarden.net/general/manuals/metafun-p.pd...](http://mirror.contextgarden.net/general/manuals/metafun-p.pdf)

ConTeXt: <http://wiki.contextgarden.net>

------
jacobolus
Also see: <http://www.math.ubc.ca/~cass/graphics/manual/>

------
jacobolus
It would be fun if someone wrote a metapost implementation on top of SVG.

~~~
ggchappell
It would indeed.

I think SVG is a great idea, in theory; however, I've found SVG creation tools
to be uniformly disappointing. Your suggestion, if reasonably well executed,
would definitely be a step in the right direction.

